# Tax Lawes for Sending Large Money Transfer to Brazil?



## wellsjes

Hi,

My husband is Brazilian (I'm American) and we are thinking about buying property in Brazil. I have been searching online, but haven't found a clear answer to my question.
Does anyone know about tax laws in Brazil and if the Receita Federal would hold your money if you were to transfer a large sum (over the R$10,000 limit that I have read about) from a U.S. bank account to a Brazilian bank account in the sender's name? 

I appreciate the help!


----------



## debzor

If you are sending bank to bank, with a contract here to justify what the money is for, plus you have a CPF and a POA in place together with a matricula for the property, then you should be fine. There will be some small taxes to pay on receipt here (IOF).


----------



## wellsjes

Thank you, that is helpful information!


----------

